# 2.6.5-love4 aka "Dum Diddly Doo"

## steel300

Here you go. Check the notes.

```
Patch Name:                         Description:

2.6.5-mm4                           Latest MM

acerhk                              Acer Hotkeys support

acx100-0.2.0pre7-linux2.6.2         acx100 drivers

bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.5              bootsplash support

cflags-selection.patch              Select the cflags for your kernel

config_hz.patch                     Change internal timer frequency

ipw2100-2.6.4-0.40-pre-patch        Centrino drivers

layer7-kernelpatch-nf-0.4.0         Layer7 Packet classifier

linux-2.6.0.dxr3.20031229           dxr3/H+ Support

love_ppm.patch                      Love boot logo

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9              LUFS support

menuconfig-NAME-v1.0                Do something with NAME

move-__this_module-to-modpost       For Nvidia

orinoco-0.13e-patch                 Monitor Mode

patch-2.4.x-vesafb-rrc              Vesafb hack

patch-2.6.4-am9                     Autoswappiness

patch-2.6.4-amd76x_pm               AMD Power Management

sii-3512-update.patch               Silicon Image updates

sis_agpgart_support                 Sis agp support

supermount-2.0.4-2.6.5-love1        Supermount

v30b                                Nick's scheduler

via-v4l-1.4a-drm                    Via DRM support

viafb_0                             Viafb support

```

I lost a lot of patches that were sent to me, so I'm sorry if I missed something. If there's something you want in, that I lost (GigaRaid), please email me the patch again. steel300 at gentoo dot org

http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox

----------

## Zviratko

Centrino wireless driver could get updated to 0.40-pre2 (around for a while, see ipw2100.sf.net)

Another thing - I'm not quite sure whether it's in your patch or even vanilla kernel, but turning CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI on crashes the kernel on startup (at least on my lappy) - this is true since the first release having this option.

Also, I've had performance issue with Nick's scheduler && Preempt - kernel without Nick's scheduler runs fine with and without preempt, kernel with Nick's patch only runs fine when preempt is off... (for example compiling kernel on background with web surfing/mp3 takes twice the time to complete, heavy disk load gets the machine to its knees...)

anyway, great work :) I haven't used a vanilla kernel for a loong loooooong time... :)

----------

## Robe

Just snaged and compiled the latest love 4.  Works great !  Just have 2 questions 

1.)cflags-selection.patch.  Is anyone using it ?  And if so, which flags are you using.

2)Do i need to do anything special to use nicks scheduler, or is it automatic. 

And one again great work steel !

----------

## Lews_Therin

I haven't upgraded since around 2.6.3-love6 (for shame   :Embarassed:  ), and I noticed that the orinocco drivers aren't in this one. Are they default or something?

----------

## steel300

 *Lews_Therin wrote:*   

> I haven't upgraded since around 2.6.3-love6 (for shame   ), and I noticed that the orinocco drivers aren't in this one. Are they default or something?

 

The orinoco drivers are in there. Check the notes again.

----------

## steel300

 *Robe wrote:*   

> Just snaged and compiled the latest love 4.  Works great !  Just have 2 questions 
> 
> 1.)cflags-selection.patch.  Is anyone using it ?  And if so, which flags are you using.
> 
> 2)Do i need to do anything special to use nicks scheduler, or is it automatic. 
> ...

 

I don't use custom cflags, but I would like to know who uses what.

Nick's scheduler is "on" by default. There's no way to turn it off.

----------

## discomfitor

Working great here!  For a while I used some pretty aggressive cflags on the kernel, but since I never noticed any speed gains, I figured that there was more risk than benefit and stopped.  I'm considering trying a new set soon though.

----------

## thedumbkid

haha

o man, and I just installed love3 this afternoon...

time to do it again I guess  :Smile: 

thanks!

----------

## snakattak3

When I patch, I get Hunk failures on a dry run. Are we supposed to just patch the previous love-sources? Its going against a vanilla kernel tree.

----------

## Robe

Thanks for the info steel.  Drakness, can u post which flags you where using, I know that I'd probably miss a few I really need if I only used the standard pentium4 ones.

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

hmmm, failing compilation with this error:

```

.....

  CC      init/main.o

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  CC      init/do_mounts.o

  LD      init/mounts.o

  CC      init/initramfs.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  HOSTCC  usr/gen_init_cpio

  CPIO    usr/initramfs_data.cpio

  GZIP    usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz

  AS      usr/initramfs_data.o

  LD      usr/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/process.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/semaphore.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/signal.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/entry.o

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S: Assembler messages:

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:93: Error: missing ')'

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:93: Warning: rest of line ignored; first ignored character is `0'

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:522: Error: bad expression

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:522: Error: missing ')'

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:522: Error: junk `8)' after expression

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:522: Error: junk `8)' after expression

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:522: Error: bad expression

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:522: Error: missing ')'

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:522: Error: junk `8)' after expression

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:561: Error: bad expression

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:561: Error: missing ')'

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:561: Error: junk `8)' after expression

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:561: Error: bad expression

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:561: Error: missing ')'

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:561: Error: junk `8)' after expression

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:564: Error: bad expression

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:564: Error: missing ')'

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:564: Error: junk `8)' after expression

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:566: Warning: missing operand; zero assumed

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:566: Error: junk `1' after expression

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:571: Error: bad expression

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:571: Error: missing ')'

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:571: Error: junk `8)' after expression

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:571: Error: bad expression

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:571: Error: missing ')'

arch/i386/kernel/entry.S:571: Error: junk `8)' after expression

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/entry.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/i386/kernel] Error 2

StardusT linux # 

```

something going wrong there, anyone knows what this could mean..?

----------

## ktech

 *snakattak3 wrote:*   

> When I patch, I get Hunk failures on a dry run. Are we supposed to just patch the previous love-sources? Its going against a vanilla kernel tree.

 

It's against mm4.

----------

## ktech

I'm getting things like that when compiling modules for this kernel (no problems for love3):

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.5-love4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.7.6-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agp3.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.7.6-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/nvidia-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.7.6-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.7.6-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/i7505-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.7.6-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.7.6-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2248: aviso: inicializaci?n de tipo de puntero incompatible

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.7.6-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2266: aviso: inicializaci?n de tipo de puntero incompatible

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.7.6-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2273: aviso: inicializaci?n de tipo de puntero incompatible

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.7.6-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2280: aviso: inicializaci?n de tipo de puntero incompatible

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.7.6-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2289: aviso: inicializaci?n de tipo de puntero incompatible

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.7.6-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.o

/bin/sh: line 1: /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.7.6-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/.tmp_versions/fglrx.mod: No existe el fichero o el directorio

The latest says that the modules(fglrx.mod) doesn't exist. It happens with another different module but hasn't happened to me never before this.

Any tip?

----------

## Zviratko

I am unable to compile *any* out of tree drivers... It worked with -love3 but it does not even when I revert from love4. 

VMWare fails with:

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only/common/task.o

  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only/vmmon.o

/bin/sh: line 1: /tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only/.tmp_versions/vmmon.mod: No such file or directory

  Building modules, stage 2.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.5-love4'

cp -f vmmon.ko ./../vmmon.o

cp: cannot stat `vmmon.ko': No such file or directory

make: *** [auto-build] Error 1

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only'

Unable to build the vmmon module.

and ndiswrapper fails with:

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.6-r1/work/ndiswrapper-0.6/driver/divdi3                                                                                         .o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.6-r1/work/ndiswrapper-0.6/driver/ndiswr                                                                                         apper.o

/bin/sh: line 1: /var/tmp/portage/ndiswrapper-0.6-r1/work/ndiswrapper-0.6/driver                                                                                         /.tmp_versions/ndiswrapper.mod: No such file or directory

It is possible that the error is not in love-sources... but I haven't emerged anything significant (just afterstep, efax-gtk...)

----------

## snakattak3

 *ktech wrote:*   

>  *snakattak3 wrote:*   When I patch, I get Hunk failures on a dry run. Are we supposed to just patch the previous love-sources? Its going against a vanilla kernel tree. 
> 
> It's against mm4.

 

Thanks

----------

## ktech

I have not emerged nothing really important into my system.

So the problem is mm4 or love4   :Wink: 

I've been looking into lkml for problems like this but nobody seems to have it. I'll have a look tomorrow.

Bye!

----------

## pixie

I have the same ati-drivers problem. It won't build the module for this kernel.

----------

## secondshadow

I get this during 'make bzImage'. I'm compiling using the ebuild found on the link in Steel300's sig

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   CC      arch/x86_64/lib/bitstr.o
> 
>   AS      arch/x86_64/lib/clear_page.o
> ...

 

----------

## sindre

I'm not sure why, but this kernel feels smoother than the last one. I might be imagining things though. Only things I changed was disabling preempt and actually enabling 4k-stack-whatever since I don't use nvidia-drivers anyway.

As for cflags-hacking, I usually change -O2 to -O3 and add -ffast-math.

----------

## zerojay

I can't use the ebuild to emerge the sources.

[/usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources] > emerge love-sources-2.6.5-r4.ebuild

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-kernel/love-sources-2.6.5-r4 to /

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  linux-2.6.5.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  2.6.5-mm4.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  2.6.5-love4.bz2

>>> Preparing to unpack...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-2.6.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/love-sources-2.6.5-r4/work

 * Applying 2.6.5-mm4.patch...

patch: pch.c:614: intuit_diff_type: Assertion `i0 != NONE' failed.

patch: pch.c:614: intuit_diff_type: Assertion `i0 != NONE' failed.       [ !! ]

 * Please attach /var/tmp/portage/love-sources-2.6.5-r4/temp/2.6.5-mm4.err to any bug you may post.

!!! ERROR: sys-kernel/love-sources-2.6.5-r4 failed.

!!! Function unipatch, Line 443, Exitcode 0

!!! Unable to dry-run patch.

-- 2.6.5-mm4.err -> http://darkstalker.servebeer.com/~darkstalker/loveerror.log

----------

## steel300

 *DarkStalker wrote:*   

> I can't use the ebuild to emerge the sources.
> 
> [/usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources] > emerge love-sources-2.6.5-r4.ebuild
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

I've seen this error before. I have no idea what causes though. There's a bug on it at bugs.gentoo.org, can't remember the bug number though. Can you patch it by hand?

----------

## zerojay

Yeah, it looks like patching it went okay. I'll see if it compiles though. I've never had that error before.

----------

## steel300

 *DarkStalker wrote:*   

> Yeah, it looks like patching it went okay. I'll see if it compiles though. I've never had that error before.

 

I'm still trying to track this one down. It's really crazy. Could you try emerging mm-sources and then unmerging them to see if it can patch them?

----------

## zerojay

23:38:52 (348.91 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/2.6.5-mm1-gentoo1.bz2' saved [1295483/1295483]

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  linux-2.6.5.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  2.6.5-mm1-gentoo1.bz2

>>> Preparing to unpack...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-2.6.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/mm-sources-2.6.5-r1/work

RUNNING FROM extra_functions.sh

 * Applying 2.6.5-mm1-gentoo1.bz2...

 * Failed Patch: 2.6.5-mm1-gentoo1.bz2!

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/mm-sources-2.6.5-r1/temp/2.6.5-mm1-gentoo1.bz2-23838.out

!!! ERROR: sys-kernel/mm-sources-2.6.5-r1 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 360, Exitcode 0

!!! Failed Patch: 2.6.5-mm1-gentoo1.bz2!

2.6.5-mm1-gentoo1.bz2-23838.out -> http://darkstalker.servebeer.com/~darkstalker/mmerror.log

Steel, you let me know if there's anything at all I can do to help out. If you would like, contact me through one of the IMs in my profile.

----------

## kevmille

Kernel works like a charm.  Thanks  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zerojay

After manually patching the kernel sources and compiling, it's working well here too. I used -Os for my kernel cflags.

----------

## MG-Cloud

 *Quote:*   

> (for example compiling kernel on background with web surfing/mp3 takes twice the time to complete, heavy disk load gets the machine to its knees...)

 

I've also been experiencing these problems.  I thought it was just a performance deficiency of Linux as a whole rather than attributing it to love-sources (I just started using linux fulltime in late 2003/early 2004, and love-sources has been my kernel since I've started.  I was only using a kernel without nick's scheduler for a short amount of time before).  This will be interesting to experiment with (eg the lack of pre-emptable kernels).  

However, what's the official word on this (steel? lovechild?)?  Is there any reason why perhaps nick's scheduler will interfere with preempt to the point where two things that are supposed to have drastic benefits on a system's performance level can slow it down?  Or have I missed earlier posts that say to disable "preemptible kernel" with nick's scheduler?

I'm a little concerned here because the ability to have a preemptible kernel was one of the major aspects that 2.6 was touted for.  

Thanks =)

EDIT: Also, I've just recently installed xorg-x11.  To renice X, wrapper.c should be changed to launch /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg instead of /usr/X11R6/bin/XFree86, correct?

----------

## ed0n

It works here.

----------

## MG-Cloud

 *ed0n wrote:*   

> It works here.

 

Hmm... interesting.  I may be experiencing something of an isolated case then  :Wink:  Just to see if there's anything in common with the other people who posted problems with preemptible kernels and Nick's scheduler - I'm running an AMD Athlon XP 1800+ (~1.53GHz) with 768mb of pc2100 ddr ram... epox 8kha+ motherboard, msi gf2ti video card (UGH), Maxtor 7200rpm 60gb hard drive, sblive!.

----------

## dub.wav

Here's a bash script I wrote to automatically download the latest love-sources patch. For the ones using ebuilds, it should be easy to extend it to download the ebuild, copy it to $PORTDIR_OVERLAY, and digest it.

```
#!/bin/bash

love_url="http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox"

for patchdir in patches ../patches

do

   [ -d "$patchdir" ] && cd "$patchdir" && break

done

set -- `wget -q -O - "$love_url/?M=D" \

| grep "HREF" | grep ".bz2" | head -n1`

file=${6/>*/}

file=${file/'HREF='/}

file=${file//\"/}

if [ ! -f "$patchdir/$file" ]

then

   wget "$love_url/$file"

   echo

   echo "$file downloaded."

else

   echo "$file already exists."

fi
```

----------

## Pink

Everything works for me except vmware, can't compile the module.

Ati compiled in just fine and dandy - Have to go back to love3 as i can't do without vmware (damn you university assignments!).

We do appreciate your work Steel...

----------

## VolcomPimp

just did a stage 1 again and it runs fine until I get to compiling the ATI drivers like everyone else... I tried 1 or 2 of the newest (the ones that

d/l in the rpm) as well as a couple old ones which were from a guide that

I used 2 get 3d acceleration working in the past....

errors on the old ones and the new ones seem to install seemingly fine

until you try and use the module in which its nowhere in sight.

 *Quote:*   

> - Added the DRM development tree to -mm kernel.  Please Cc
> 
>   dri-devel@lists.sourceforge.net on any bug reports.

 

looks to me like an -mm problem...

----------

## sindre

I disabled preempt since the loss shouldn't be too big anyway. Preempt doesn't help worst-case latency which is the real issue.

----------

## Zviratko

I got vmware and ndiswrapper to compile!!

Replaced scripts/Makefile.modpost and /usr/src/linux/Makefile with respective files from -love3 and everything works....

I recommend switching them back if you want to recompile your kernel though  :Smile: 

----------

## PrakashP

@sindre

Actually it is what preempt is all about: It should make worst case better, though making average and best case a lite bit worse due to overhead.

----------

## Zviratko

nope, preempt DOES NOT improve worst case latency - just smoothes all latencies and reduces average

----------

## PrakashP

Hmm, I thought I read something about this in lkml a month or so ago. But I could be mistaken...

----------

## sindre

 *Andrea Arcangeli wrote:*   

> "...keep preempt turned off always, it's useless..."
> 
> "...preempt just wastes cpu with tons of branches in fast paths that should take one cycle instead..."
> 
> "...Takashi Iwai did lots of research on the preempt vs lowlatency and he found that preempt buys nothing..."
> ...

 

 *Adrew Morton wrote:*   

> Preempt is overrated.  The infrastructure which it has introduced has been useful for detecting locking bugs.
> 
> It has been demonstrated that preempt improves the average latency.  But not worst-case, because those paths tend to be under spinlock.

 

 *Robert Love wrote:*   

> Yes, the absolute worst case latency probably remains because it tends to occur under lock.

 

Quotes taken from this kerneltrap-story.

Beware that there are also comments in favour of preempt which I haven't quoted.

----------

## ktech

 *Zviratko wrote:*   

> I got vmware and ndiswrapper to compile!!
> 
> Replaced scripts/Makefile.modpost and /usr/src/linux/Makefile with respective files from -love3 and everything works....
> 
> I recommend switching them back if you want to recompile your kernel though 

 

For those of you that cannot compile drivers (ati-drivers, vmware... etc), this solution works.

Only don't forget tu edit Makefile and change love3 to love4 after doing that changes.

 :Wink: 

----------

## PrakashP

@sindre

Ok, you got me then.  :Smile:  Well, I'll try kernel without preempt then.

----------

## cold_flame

any reason why lirc patch was dropped?

----------

## darkless

 *Zviratko wrote:*   

> I got vmware and ndiswrapper to compile!!
> 
> Replaced scripts/Makefile.modpost and /usr/src/linux/Makefile with respective files from -love3 and everything works....
> 
> I recommend switching them back if you want to recompile your kernel though 

 

If everything works for you, then that's great. However, you didn't catch all the related changes.

I made a patch which reverts the relevant patch in -mm4:

http://www.sundebo.dk/dark-sources/reversed-kbuild-external-module-support.patch

----------

## Zviratko

darkless: I did notice there's a patch that actually moves the module to the modpost of kernel make modules_install - that however means that vmware is uninstallable (at least not without modifying the script which is not something an average user is supposed to be doing) - in my opinion, the patch just b0rks a few things - I am suggesting a fix :)

----------

## Markus_T

Working fine here with:

CONFIG_CFLAGS_STRING="-O3 -funroll-loops -fpeel-loops -funswitch-loops"

and gcc 3.4.0    :Very Happy: 

----------

## ktech

 *Markus_T wrote:*   

> Working fine here with:
> 
> CONFIG_CFLAGS_STRING="-O3 -funroll-loops -fpeel-loops -funswitch-loops"
> 
> and gcc 3.4.0   

 

OFF-Topic, but... how is gcc 3.4 performing in gentoo?

----------

## Markus_T

 *ktech wrote:*   

>  *Markus_T wrote:*   Working fine here with:
> 
> CONFIG_CFLAGS_STRING="-O3 -funroll-loops -fpeel-loops -funswitch-loops"
> 
> and gcc 3.4.0    
> ...

 

AFAICT it is performing well. I'm primarily interested in the new C++ parser, but there are a lot of other improvements too. Visit http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-3.4/changes.html for further details.

----------

## infirit

Great work on the best kernel for linux   :Very Happy: 

Any change of reiser4 getting in again?

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

as soon as it is fixed to a point where it can be applied to a kernel version >=2.6.5-rc*-mm* then it will probably be included in -mm and since both love-sources and evil-sources are based on -mm they will both have reiser4 in them.

----------

## rfujimoto

I've been using the mm tree since test3 or so, finally decided to give the love-sources a try.

So far so good, thanks for the work  :Smile: 

----------

## jonnii

worked a treat.

thanks.

----------

## NeoCORE

 *oneofone wrote:*   

>  one more thing, it doesnt work on > 2.6.5-rc1 nor hotplug > 20040105, could you try and tell me if it works or not? modem_run goes D state. 

 

(Speedtouch USB)

Well, in this kernel it no longer hangs and does pretty much nothing(love 3)... it will sync this time but then immediately drop the connection... which cause pppd to fail connecting...

Any ideas?

----------

## cold_flame

neocore: if u are using the eciadsl drivers, then update to v0.9, that made it work for me. i was having issues with my modem, but they fixed them i was reading apparently there is some bugs in the usb modules, there are patches on the website. i dunno if these patches are useful apart from for eciadsl modems

 site for eciadsl drivers 

no word on why lirc was dropped?

thx alot for a great kernel

----------

## steel300

LIRC wasn't dropped, just forgotten. My mistake, I'm still trying to gather all of the old patches I had. They'll be in the next release.

----------

## agrippa_cash

I'm getting poor performance with Ati-Drivers, but apparanty fglrx is loaded and opengl-updated, so something is wrong somewhere.  Performance is otherwise love-sources-esque (preempt is off).  Additionally Konq can now rip CD's properly.  I used to get a device timeout with my previous kernel (2.6.3-love6).

 Thanks for continuous hard work.

PS:Is renicing X still suggested?

----------

## steel300

 *agrippa_cash wrote:*   

> I'm getting poor performance with Ati-Drivers, but apparanty fglrx is loaded and opengl-updated, so something is wrong somewhere.  Performance is otherwise love-sources-esque (preempt is off).  Additionally Konq can now rip CD's properly.  I used to get a device timeout with my previous kernel (2.6.3-love6).
> 
>  Thanks for continuous hard work.
> 
> PS:Is renicing X still suggested?

 

I've heard a lot of troubles with the ATI drivers recently. I'm still working out a solution.

Renicing X is still suggested. I'll post a howto with the next release specifically for Xorg.

----------

## zerojay

I remember that there was a big deal about there being much faster audio CD ripping due to a patch added to the kernel at some point. I assume that programs don't have to be coded to use a new way to rip the discs.

The reason why I ask is because I use KDE's audiocd:/ kioslave and it's about as slow as I remember it being before.

----------

## steel300

 *DarkStalker wrote:*   

> I remember that there was a big deal about there being much faster audio CD ripping due to a patch added to the kernel at some point. I assume that programs don't have to be coded to use a new way to rip the discs.
> 
> The reason why I ask is because I use KDE's audiocd:/ kioslave and it's about as slow as I remember it being before.

 

A patch was propsed to use DMA instead of PIO when reading data from CDs. This mainly improved ripping performance, but added enhancements else where as well. I think the problem lies within kde's audiocd:/ method of ripping cds, which was never optimal in the first place. Try grip or the like and see if it still uses as much CPU time.

A side note: If you're haveing problems building external modules (vmware, nvidia, ati, etc.) reverse the kbuild-external-module-support from mm's broken out directory.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

i find that even the audiocd:/ method in kde is faster with the dma patch, but i think that the performance is dependent on the speed of the encoder, the most noticible performance increase will be when you are ripping directly to an uncompressed wav file.

----------

## asimon

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> I think the problem lies within kde's audiocd:/ method of ripping cds, which was never optimal in the first place. Try grip or the like and see if it still uses as much CPU time.

 

The audiocd kio slave from KDE uses cdparanoia to read the CD. AFAIK Grip uses cdparanoia too, thus they should not differ much in their performance.

----------

## MadEgg

Am I the only one for which bootsplash doesn't work yet?

If not, why is it still included?

If so, how can I make it work for me too  :Wink:  Have I missed any tweak discussed in one of the love-threads?

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

 *MadEgg wrote:*   

> Am I the only one for which bootsplash doesn't work yet?
> 
> If not, why is it still included?
> 
> If so, how can I make it work for me too  Have I missed any tweak discussed in one of the love-threads?

 

No, you haven't missed anything. Bootsplash is working perfectly over here.

----------

## MadEgg

 *ett_gramse_nap wrote:*   

>  *MadEgg wrote:*   Am I the only one for which bootsplash doesn't work yet?
> 
> If not, why is it still included?
> 
> If so, how can I make it work for me too  Have I missed any tweak discussed in one of the love-threads? 
> ...

 

Hmmz. Strange. What video-card are you using?

The latest love-sources that gives me a working bootsplash is love-sources-2.6.3-love4. All later kernels break it for me on my NVidia GF4 Ti4400 card.

Framebuffer works, but I get the Love-penguin instead of my fullscreen bootsplash, untill the framebuffer RC-script executes which displays a few segfaults and puts the appropriate picture on my console.

----------

## Gentree

No Bootsplash here either .

Did not bother posting since it is not a priority but you're not alone.

The liveCD did have it (2.4.2 kernels) but all my installed dont see it.

----------

## Gentree

I have just compiled the new love4 and my usb scanner either locks up or gets device busy.

This was the same under love2 and I believed it was something that I still needed to work on. Hwvr, yesterday I tried ck2 kernel and it came straight up and worked like a dream.

I have seem other comments that ck2 handles USB more reliably. 

In other ways I prefer to stay with love but this is an essencial function for me and I need to get it working if I am to stay with love kernels.

Is this a surmountable problem? Any help?  :Question: 

Thanks, Gentree.  :Cool: 

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

 *MadEgg wrote:*   

>  *ett_gramse_nap wrote:*    *MadEgg wrote:*   Am I the only one for which bootsplash doesn't work yet?
> 
> If not, why is it still included?
> 
> If so, how can I make it work for me too  Have I missed any tweak discussed in one of the love-threads? 
> ...

 

I'm so sorry! I meant framebuffer as well. Aaarh... must remember stop doing drugs.

----------

## Gentree

 *Quote:*   

> I'm so sorry! I meant framebuffer as well. Aaarh... must remember stop doing drugs.

 

So what doesnot work?  Framebuffer as well on your system, or frame buffer as well as bootsplash.

----------

## IvanHoe

 *Quote:*   

> If there's something you want in, that I lost (GigaRaid), please email me the patch again.

 

Is GigaRaid in there? I had to manually add it to 2.6.5-r2 even though it was in the notes.

[edit] Also, is it better to have the preemtable kernel option on or off?

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

 *Gentree wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I'm so sorry! I meant framebuffer as well. Aaarh... must remember stop doing drugs. 
> 
> So what doesnot work?  Framebuffer as well on your system, or frame buffer as well as bootsplash.

 

Framebuffer works. And in the case of bootsplash I don't know, I haven't used it since xmas.

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

I just noticed that 2.6.5-mm5 has arrived... why doesn't it show up on the main page of kernel.org?

----------

## steel300

 *ett_gramse_nap wrote:*   

> I just noticed that 2.6.5-mm5 has arrived... why doesn't it show up on the main page of kernel.org?

 

Andrew is disowning mm5. It's horribly broken and beaten up.

----------

## steel300

 *IvanHoe wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   If there's something you want in, that I lost (GigaRaid), please email me the patch again. 
> 
> Is GigaRaid in there? I had to manually add it to 2.6.5-r2 even though it was in the notes.
> 
> [edit] Also, is it better to have the preemtable kernel option on or off?

 

GigaRaid isn't in there. If you have the patch, please email it to me and I will include it again.

Preempt is one of those things that works well for some people and slows things down for others. Try both and see which one is better.

----------

## zerojay

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *DarkStalker wrote:*   I remember that there was a big deal about there being much faster audio CD ripping due to a patch added to the kernel at some point. I assume that programs don't have to be coded to use a new way to rip the discs.
> 
> The reason why I ask is because I use KDE's audiocd:/ kioslave and it's about as slow as I remember it being before. 
> 
> A patch was propsed to use DMA instead of PIO when reading data from CDs. This mainly improved ripping performance, but added enhancements else where as well. I think the problem lies within kde's audiocd:/ method of ripping cds, which was never optimal in the first place. Try grip or the like and see if it still uses as much CPU time.
> ...

 

Is the patch in love4? Where can I find it and will it apply cleanly?

----------

## steel300

It's already been merge IIRC. If it hasn't then it's in mm and therefore in love.

----------

## VolcomPimp

hmm mm5 was on there yesterday...

What do ya mean by him disowning mm???

Do ya just mean mm5 or all together and

what's his future plans?

----------

## steel300

 *VolcomPimp wrote:*   

> hmm mm5 was on there yesterday...
> 
> What do ya mean by him disowning mm???
> 
> Do ya just mean mm5 or all together and
> ...

 

Just mm5. He releases an mm5-1, but that isn't that much better. He's still going to release a rocking mm patchset, but this one just had too many issues.

----------

## skion

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> GigaRaid isn't in there. If you have the patch, please email it to me and I will include it again.

 

Here's the patch that was previously included: http://gene.science.uva.nl/~ennesp/ite/iteraid.patch.bz2

----------

## IvanHoe

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> GigaRaid isn't in there. If you have the patch, please email it to me and I will include it again.

 

I don't have a patch, I just modified drivers/scsi/Kconfig and drivers/scsi/Makefile by hand.

----------

## sdaffis

Man, I love love-sources  :Smile: 

I had some problems with APIC on my NF7-S 2.0 board with the latest gentoo-dev-sources. I found love-sources through some forum-searching and ended up building 2.6.5-love4 and what a relief! I have apic enabled and was able to play Unreal Tournament "classic" for 45 minutes until I got tired of it  :Smile: 

XMMS too doesn't produce crashes as it did before.. Man, is love-sources really something!!  :Very Happy:  *loves*

Praise steel300 and lovechild!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## steel300

 *skion wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*   GigaRaid isn't in there. If you have the patch, please email it to me and I will include it again. 
> 
> Here's the patch that was previously included: http://gene.science.uva.nl/~ennesp/ite/iteraid.patch.bz2

 

Thank you. I was looking for that.

----------

## Naughty-Boy

A n00b question:

What i need to patch the kernel(and what i have to do)?

----------

## boroshan

download the ebuild

stick it in /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources

make sure you have PORTAGE_OVERLAY set

emerge love-sources

ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources/love-source<whatever>.ebuild digest

emerge love-love-sources

cd /usr/src

then compile your new love kernel as you would any other

there's a love sources howto somewhere on the forums that goes into more detail. 

failing that patch -p1 < patchfile from the top level kernel source directory should do it

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

 *boroshan wrote:*   

> download the ebuild
> 
> stick it in /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources
> 
> make sure you have PORTAGE_OVERLAY set
> ...

 

you do the ebuild digest before you emerge love-sources and if you add digest to the end of the FEATURES variable in make.conf you don't even need to worry about doing the ebuild digest part

----------

## boroshan

 *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> you do the ebuild digest before you emerge love-sources and if you add digest to the end of the FEATURES variable in make.conf you don't even need to worry about doing the ebuild digest part

 

but that'd mean downloading the patch and the base kernel source and anything else needed first and slapping them in distfiles. If you emerge it twice you get the downloads done for you

I didn't realise there was an auto-digest FEATURE though

----------

## Pink

boroshan wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> but that'd mean downloading the patch and the base kernel source and anything else needed first and slapping them in distfiles. If you emerge it twice you get the downloads done for you
> 
> I didn't realise there was an auto-digest FEATURE though

 

No, it means download the ebuild (the 1k file) and put it in your portage overlay directory.

Then simply run

```
ebuild love-sources-ebuild digest
```

 this will download the relevent files for you and create the correct files in the portage overlay directory. No need to download patches, etc by hand.

Then, you emerge love-sources to build the files downloaded from the ebuild digest command.

HTH

----------

## boroshan

oh ok. thanks. that's useful to know

----------

## Nebvin

or you can run "emerge love-sources --digest" and it will download the files, digest them, then patch/install them

----------

## t_2199

My Wireless Lan Usb (Atmel Drivers) adapter doesn´t work with this kernel... (fails on loading firmware)

Running now linux-2.6.5-love1 again works fine here..

----------

## PieterB

I always use the same configuration for love-sources but now I tried do disable preemption and experienced lock-ups..... my whole linux was frozen. I compiled it again.... same problem.

Now i've enabled preemtible kernel again, problem solved... (for now) but I want to disable preemption because it's makes your linux a little slower.... (<-> manual...)

What could be the reason for this?

Good work steel! Love is the only kernel installed on this system....

----------

## Admiral LSD

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> I've heard a lot of troubles with the ATI drivers recently. I'm still working out a solution.

 

I don't think the issue here is anything specific to love-sources, I'm getting the same problem (fglrx.ko not compiling right) here with vanilla 2.6.5-mm4.

----------

## steel300

 *Admiral LSD` wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*   I've heard a lot of troubles with the ATI drivers recently. I'm still working out a solution. 
> 
> I don't think the issue here is anything specific to love-sources, I'm getting the same problem (fglrx.ko not compiling right) here with vanilla 2.6.5-mm4.

 

It's a problem with mm. See my note above about reversing the kbuild-external-modules patch.

----------

## IvanHoe

How do I unmerge the love2 sources?

----------

## IvanHoe

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *Admiral LSD` wrote:*    *steel300 wrote:*   I've heard a lot of troubles with the ATI drivers recently. I'm still working out a solution. 
> 
> I don't think the issue here is anything specific to love-sources, I'm getting the same problem (fglrx.ko not compiling right) here with vanilla 2.6.5-mm4. 
> 
> It's a problem with mm. See my note above about reversing the kbuild-external-modules patch.

 

I must be blind, because I don't see where your note about "reversing the kbuild-external-modules patch" is. Is it in another thread?

----------

## steel300

 *IvanHoe wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*    *Admiral LSD` wrote:*    *steel300 wrote:*   I've heard a lot of troubles with the ATI drivers recently. I'm still working out a solution. 
> 
> I don't think the issue here is anything specific to love-sources, I'm getting the same problem (fglrx.ko not compiling right) here with vanilla 2.6.5-mm4. 
> 
> It's a problem with mm. See my note above about reversing the kbuild-external-modules patch. 
> ...

 

Check page three, about a quarter of the way down.

----------

## IvanHoe

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> Check page three, about a quarter of the way down.

 

Doh, I thought is was some work-around to get the ati-drivers working.

----------

## kevnician

I tried 2.6.5-love4  using the same config as my 2.6.4-love1 which works flawlessly and the old issue that i had with the 2.6-test  kernel came back of the system hardlocking under any kind of heavy IDE transfer.  I checked and the nforce-apic patch to arch/i386/kernel/mpparse.c had been removed from 2.6.5.  I was wondering if this was on purpose or...?  Anyway adding it cleared my issues again.

----------

## Robe

 *t_2199 wrote:*   

>  My Wireless Lan Usb (Atmel Drivers) adapter doesn´t work with this kernel... (fails on loading firmware)
> 
> 

 

I have the same USB ATMEL device (Ver 2.8 ).

Which drivers are you using ?  I use the 0.12b drivers from

http://at76c503a.berlios.de/ .  After each new kernel install I do a make clean - make - make install using these drivers and have not had any problems.

----------

## danone

I don't have problems I also disabled preemption and use SMP/SMT support

BTW: 2.6.6-rc1 is out

----------

## stahlsau

 *Quote:*   

>  the old issue that i had with the 2.6-test kernel came back of the system hardlocking under any kind of heavy IDE transfer.

 

yes, same here. Where did you get this patch? Would be nice if ya could link it  :Wink: 

----------

## neonik

How about 2.6.5-mm6?

Is it also unstable?

Haven't tried it yet out - why I ask this. Maybe someone got some info on that?

----------

## seppe

I'm compiling love-sources now  :Smile: 

But I'm impressed .. is it really true that enabling preëmptive kernel causes a slower system?

Oh and I use these CFLAGS for my kernel:

-oS -pipe

Because -oS gives smaller executables, and I want my kernel to be as small as possible.

Anyone have other tips on love-sources?

----------

## thedumbkid

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> A side note: If you're haveing problems building external modules (vmware, nvidia, ati, etc.) reverse the kbuild-external-module-support from mm's broken out directory.

 

thanks! was having trouble after installing lover4... now it works again

----------

## FirechilD

 *thedumbkid wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*   A side note: If you're haveing problems building external modules (vmware, nvidia, ati, etc.) reverse the kbuild-external-module-support from mm's broken out directory. 
> 
> thanks! was having trouble after installing lover4... now it works again

 

ok, i got that file now

and next?

----------

## bssteph

 *seppe wrote:*   

> I'm compiling love-sources now :)
> 
> But I'm impressed .. is it really true that enabling preëmptive kernel causes a slower system?
> 
> Oh and I use these CFLAGS for my kernel:
> ...

 

If all you are adding is -Os you may be better served by going to General setup -> Configure standard kernel features (for small systems) and selecting "Optimize for size". If you're really concerned about kernel size you could remove some features in there too, like disk schedulers you may not be using, or kksymoops (don't send an error report with those disabled however).

That is not love-specific but it may be right up your alley.

----------

## falso

i want to tell you that you forgot something for the dxr3 drivers.. like the modules are built, but on make modules_install they arent installed  :Neutral: 

i really wanted to check this out, cause this has been the first 2.6 kernel i've seen with dxr3 support. i stoped using my card when i changed to 2.6, and now this made me really happy, try to fix it  :Smile: 

----------

## bssteph

This is a reminder to myself and a note to anyone that wants to do some light hacking about:

Hidden deep in kernel hacking there is already an option to modify the compile arguments. Kernel hacking -> Kernel debugging and Kernel hacking -> Include kgdb kernel debugger -> Add any additional compile options -> Additional compile arguments.

I propose we replace the current hacking patch with something simple that makes that option independent of kgdb. If I ever find time to get to it, I will.

----------

## snakattak3

I have to use driverloader, and dldrconfig won't compile with the current mm sources. Here's the output it gives me.

```
rm -f *.o GPL/*.o *.ko GPL/*.ko *.mod.c GPL/*.mod.c .*.cmd GPL/.*.cmd  /lib/modules/2.6.5-mm5/build/.tmp_versions/driverloader.mod

(cd /lib/modules/2.6.5-mm5/build && make "KERNELSRC=/lib/modules/2.6.5-mm5/build" "SUBDIRS+=/usr/lib/driverloader/modules" "SUBDIRS+=/usr/lib/driverloader/modules" modules)

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.5-mm5'

Makefile:954: target `/usr/lib/driverloader/modules' given more than once in the same rule.

Makefile:970: warning: overriding commands for target `/usr/lib/driverloader/modules'

Makefile:955: warning: ignoring old commands for target `/usr/lib/driverloader/modules'

  Building modules, stage 2.

head: error reading `/usr/lib/driverloader/modules': Is a directory

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.5-mm5'

mkdir -m 755 -p /lib/modules/2.6.5-mm5/misc

rm -f "/lib/modules/2.6.5-mm5/misc/driverloader"*.ko

install -m 644 driverloader.ko /lib/modules/2.6.5-mm5/misc

install: cannot stat `driverloader.ko': No such file or directory

make: *** [minstall] Error 1
```

If anyone has gotten driverloader working with the current mm sources or love sources, let me know how you did it. Its worked for me up untill mm2 or love-2.

----------

## Vlad

 *DarkStalker wrote:*   

> 23:38:52 ....
> 
> !!! ERROR: sys-kernel/mm-sources-2.6.5-r1 failed.
> 
> !!! Function epatch, Line 360, Exitcode 0
> ...

 

I'm having the same error as your are, across multiple versions of mm-sources. Infact, I haven't been able to emerge one since 2.6.5-rc2-mm3, which isn't even in the portage tree anymore.  Has this been resolved yet? It's getting to be really frustrating...

I've also noted a number of other programs failing to patch as well, including glibc, binutils, and a couple other packages. After 5 or 6 retries the emerge works. Very, very weird.

----------

